# Overnight Stopover between Santander & Tarragona



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi

has anybody got any ideas for a overnight stop between Santander and Tarragona please, Tag Kontiki and Motorbike trailer

Many thanks


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sideways86 said:


> Hi
> 
> has anybody got any ideas for a overnight stop between Santander and Tarragona please, Tag Kontiki and Motorbike trailer
> Many thanks


Yep ! Make for the nice & safe Aire outside the swimming pool in Cascante, water & dump too.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=12297


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Plenty of room for that sort of rig here at Zaragoza (no services though)


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We overnighted at Sobradiel services just north of Zaragoza,plenty of room on either side of the motorway and we felt safe near the hgvs.Full facilities in the services plus free wi fi.
41.731260, -1.030635


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Yep ! Make for the nice & safe Aire outside the swimming pool in Cascante, water & dump too.


I will second that suggestion. There'll be plenty of room for you there.

JohnW


----------



## Searchforsites (Mar 3, 2013)

There's a large aire(free) at Arguedas approx half way

Arguedas


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Time draws near now, anybody have a list of must see places when we are out riding on our BMW please, any help gratefully received.

We are staying at Playa Montroig.

Thank you


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

If you take the truckers' short cut past Zaragoza, via the A121/A220, some posters on this forum recommend the Aire at Carinena, just before you re-join the A23 Autovia.Going further, nearer Valencia, we regularly stay at the Dinopolis car park at Teruel. No facilities but safe. Leave motorway north of Teruel and take bypass around town to south side. Going past Teruel on the A23 means a long trek back to the town.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

All the aires mentioned are fine. The aire at Cascante is in a spacious car park outside a sports centre with easy access to fill/empty but for us a long way from shops, bars etc.
The aire at Carinena is on a quiet street, but near to commerce. We love the town, as it is known as the wine capital of that region and there are some great bargains to be had if you follow the locals rather than the international distributors.
Arguedos is a charming small town. The aire is on the outskirts, with plenty of space to park. There are interesting cave houses just by the aire, and a good pizza place just around the corner. The town centre is about 10 to 15 mins walk . When we first stayed there it was fiesta time with bull running in the streets for a fiesta.
A few years ago none of these were available, so it's good to see the Spanish authorities catching on. It's worth always checking out the website areasac.es as they have a map you can click on that shows aires with GPS . In the last year they have added about a hundred new municipal aires, so that's great news!!!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks to everybody for ideas and suggestions


----------

